# building a big vertical saw



## konnon6 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a bunch of broken industrial band saw blades about 2 and a half inches wide that I saved to make knife blanks---but I want to make a single blade kinda like a scroll saw but using the wheel and a lever to go
up and down like a piston and rod to a crank shaft. Anybody have any pictures of such a saw?
I've seen then but I don't know what you call them or how to build one.
I need help with this build. Thanks guys.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Walking beam saw. 
http://forum.woodenboat.com/showthread.php?129350-A-walking-beam-saw


----------



## konnon6 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks Loren but I was looking for more like a powered vertical powered bow saw.


----------

